
iNaturalist Competition: Fine-Grained Visual Categorization - sohkamyung
https://github.com/visipedia/inat_comp
======
fgvc2017
Pleased to announce a new image classification dataset featuring over 5,000
different challenging natural categories - from Abaeis nicippe to Zosterops
lateralis. In total there are 675,000 training and validation images and the
test set will be released soon. Results will be presented at the 4th Fine-
Grained Visual Categorization held at CVPR this summer. For more details
please check out the competition github. Happy to answer any questions here.

